# Pigeon in the attic?



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*sigh* haven't posted in while, been sick since Tuesday with a sour stomich now I'm just starting to feel better, stomich's still bothering me a little. Oh and one other thing...it's cold outside! 

*sips hot chocolate*

it's supposed to rain at some point this week. Anyway I heard a pigeon on the roof of my townhouse about 2 weeks ago. It made a loud "who wh" noise like an owl. I was told by maryofexecter that it sounds like a male pigeon calling a female to lay. The noise sounded like it came from the attic. I haven't looked outisde to see if there's any way a pigeon could get in there. There was similar case at my Aunt's house in New york. I heard the same noise on the roof along with some squeaking, turns out some pigeons had babies, though I didn't see them till they were partly grown and learning to fly.

I haven't heard any nose in the attic lately but I thought I heard some squeaking at 6:00 am eariler this week. Then again it was probably some birds outside, I;m tempted to go upto the attic and check but I'm laso nervous about doing so. Our attic isn't the type with stairs, to get to it requires a step ladder, not sure if a step stool would work. 

Think there might a pigeon/pigeons in the attic?

sorry if this has been posted in the wrong catagory.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone here?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd go up and take a look around when you're feeling up to it. Then you can know for sure if they're up there and get an idea of what they're up to.  If you don't want pigeons in the attic, and they do have babies, you will need to keep at eye on them until they're gone and take any new eggs the day they're laid. Keep us posted and I hope you feel better.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, I'm actually feeling better. Heh it's actually 60 degrees outside, kinda odd for pigeons wanting to breed since it's getting closer to winter but then again my friend's birds would breed year round if allowed to.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

It's supposed to rain today and possibly this weekend. Anway I didn't see a vent in the attic but I did see an opening where a rain drain is. I doubt they could squeeze through that, course I could be wrong.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to stand the curiousity - I'd have to go look & check it out myself (even being nervous  ). BUT if you're still feeling under the weather then I'd wait til you're feeling better. If it's drafty in the attic it may actually make you feel worse? Hope you are 100% soon


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Actually I'm all better it's kinda windy outside though, I haven't heard any noise lately.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Surely there's somewhere they could get in? Or maybe somewhere outside the attic to where it sounded like that's where they were?


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good point, I saw a pigeon flying from the direction of our next door neighbor's house. Don't know if it came off the roof or someplace else, I might have to look around the front of the house to see if there's a vent opening or something.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

haven't heard any noise, it's somewhat hard to see if there's an opening on the roof since our house is kind of tall. Might have to check around the front door.

Just curious since it's been quiet, could there still be pigeons up there or not?


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

BirdDogg10 said:


> haven't heard any noise, it's somewhat hard to see if there's an opening on the roof since our house is kind of tall. Might have to check around the front door.
> 
> Just curious since it's been quiet, could there still be pigeons up there or not?


seriously, could they?


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Haven't Checked Yet, But Could There Be Any Up There Even Though It's Been Quiet?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Can't you go up there and have a look?

Reti


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well...we do have a step stool but being 5ft 1 in I don't know if I could reach the door where the attic is. I guess I could try though, the only way to reasch it is from the closet in the master bedroom.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Meteor shower tonight*

ok, going a little off topic but there's a meteor shower tonight!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There could still be pigeons living in your attic, even if it has been quiet. If there is more than a pair, it starts to get noisey. Plus, they probably aren't in the attic all the time, so that adds to the silence. 

Meteor shower?
I haven't seen one of those in a lonnngg time. I about froze my toes off last time though, haha.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for telling me but wouldn't I hear them coming in or going out?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I'm not sure...I guess it depends on how they are getting in, and how close you are to that part of the attic most of the time. If I were you I'd just go check at night once a week to check and see if anyone's been sleeping up there. Well...If you can that is.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good call...


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

whoa no one's been here in a while.

I thought I heard some squeaking last night though I don't know if it was coming from the attic or not.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi BD,

Is there any way your Mom or Dad could get the ladder and have a look in the attic just to be sure?

Terry


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

you really need to go up there if you wanna know for sure becuz theres no other way to find out unless you do


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe BD's already been up there, and hasn't found any way for pigeons to get in so far. Even though there's still a possibility they snuck in somehow :]


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

if I read corectly he said hes not tall enuf to get in there lol but I may have missed something here and if hes been in there then why is he still wondering if there is anything up there ? and if there is I would say dont worry the parents will do their job and all will be well in the end cuz pigeons are mostly great parents and they usually get the job done


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Uh yeah I did say I'm not that tall I'm about 5 foot 1 inch. I'm a girl by the way, don't worry it's happened a few times so I'm used to it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

hehe sorry bout that BirdDogg,but at least I got the not tall part right  ..assuming is the route to all evil isnt it  will try and do better next time


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Heh no problem...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeahhh...I think either forgot or missed the not so tall part  

Hopefully some pidgies will turn up in there soon.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah I hope so, it's been quiet though.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm probably gonna try and check the attic tomorrow.Will post if I go up, maybe I'll find something I just hope it's not spiders

*shudders*


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Didn't check the attic today by the time I got home it was getting dark...ugh!

well there's always tomorrow


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tried checkin' the attic today I could barely reach the door!

I was right, I'm too short... though I'll try making more attempts to get up there.

Though I'll need to find something sturdy that I can stack on a chair or step stool so I'm able to successfully reach the door.


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi BirdDogg,
My guess is that your attic is filled with insulation, so I wouldn't go up there. Better to have an adult go up and check, with all the protective gear, of course. Otherwise, you could end up with a rash. I live on the other side of the valley, and that's generally how they build them around here. 
It could be that you have a couple of Pijs living in the eaves, like I do. Sometimes it really sounds like they are in the attic, but really they're just messing around in their nook. 
nic


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks for the advice,

I doubt there's any insulation up there. I did see some dusty when I tried to get the door open. I did see part of the roof area which I'm guessing is the attic in a townhouse that's not quite finished in our complex. From what I've seen there's mostly support beams and plaster walls didn't see any insulation.

The townhouse we live is almost 2 years old


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Just be careful. The insulation, if it's up there, would be on the attic floor.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

sure thing


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Haven't been up to the attic my rib went out so my Back's been hurting, I'm gettin' better though. I'll try to check the attic at some point. I've got a couple ideas for getting up there.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon BD -- I know how bad those rib/back injuries can feel  Don't push yourself - rest as much as you can


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi BirdDogg10 sorry your hurting but just wanted to mention that if there was pigeons in your attic Im guessing by now they would have already fledged but you never do know if another round are on the way


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, good call lakota. I've read usually after the 1st round is 2 weeks old the parents start working on a 2nd set. That's a problem my friend Lana had, with her pigeons, they kept having one round after anotherso she ended up seperating the males and females.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Something up there?*

Thought I heard some chirping recently & I did see the shadows of 2 adult pigeons fly down from the roof pasted my window which had the blinds closed. 

Think there's some up there or what?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

BD, as we've said before, the only way you're going to know is check it out.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good point I've been wanting to get up there the last few days but it's been raining where I am...argh!

Of course it stopped for right now so I WILL try to get up there today or this week if I can.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Seems as though you keep pushing it off more and more.

I think if there were a little more determination in this it be done already.

Maybe Im just to eager to hear the news but it seems like its been forever since you first started it. In my opinion you should just get it done and over with that way you wont have to think about it any more. 

If you cant reach it with a stool get something else real quick. My guess is that if you did fall off, what ever your standing on, you would live, Its not that far of a drop. Either that of you ask your parents.

Very excited to hear your news. The aticipation is building. Good luck and be careful.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well I have been trying to get up there but it's usually put off due to running errands with my folks or something else... but recently it's cause it was raining it stopped this weekend so now I'm able to go check it out.

Plus I'm somewhat afraid of coming across spiders... *shudders*


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*2nd try...*

Tried getting up to the attic yesterday, still can't go in but I can touch the door and open it . All I've seen so far is big clumps of dust .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Tried getting up to the attic yesterday, still can't go in but I can touch the door and open it . All I've seen so far is big clumps of dust .


Well, I guess you can be a "dust bunny" rescuer now, BD!  

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Funny!

I'll try to find another way up there, if I can...


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*3rd....try, oy!*

Well tried to get up to the attic last week, managed to get the door pen! but there was one catch....there was some insulation up there  

plus it's been pretty quiet so I guess whatever feathered 'tenants' were up there, probably moved out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Well tried to get up to the attic last week, managed to get the door pen! but there was one catch....there was some insulation up there
> 
> plus it's been pretty quiet so I guess whatever feathered 'tenants' were up there, probably moved out.


Yeah .. any birds that were there are probably gone if you haven't heard anything for a while. Yep .. there is insulation up in an attic .. also ducting .. possibly also rats, mice, squirrels, bugs .. probably best that you give this project a rest at this point BD. I appreciate your concern, but until you are more attic savvy and capable, it's probably best that you don't venture up there!  

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, I'll get it a rest...for now. Though I haven't seen any squirrels in Vegas, just chipmunks, they're so cute!
(and no, I don't mean Alvin, Simon & Theodore, LOL just a joke)


----------

